# kojaks buick help needed



## mr blonde (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello i mainly collect mend diecast ,i got a big version of the corgi interstate police car ,a rough version ,as you can see you one missing bits , i have removed circuit board ,left motor in now ! how do i paint plastic ? can i use car spray paints ? how can i fill the holes in were the sirens went and big hole in the boot ? who can sell me a kojak ! light that flashes to fix on ? i intend to leave the motor working ,for weight and amusement spinning around in circles with a flashing light ,plus match the coulour to the small corgi versions .


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

MichiganPoliceCruiser on Ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.com/2410-1-24-Scale...638?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5196d809b6 

I have bought a lot of stuff from them. The owner is a Michigan Trooper, very helpful and good guy!! 

If you ever decide to build an Adam-12 patrol car, they have the accessories. Resin car is available online and I can send you the artwork to print the decals.


----------



## mr blonde (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you rallyjack i have saved him in my watch list ,have a great christmas and happy new year ,and i shall keep you in mind for decals ,are you wanting anything from snowy old england ? bye .


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Other than some Aviation Workshop decals, I miss all my friends in London. Its been too long since I was there. 

AND, a Happy Christmas to you! 

Jack


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd sure love to have one of those Buick kits. My Dad had the exact same car...Dark Brown Metallic with a Cream top. 4-Door too. His was a 1974 Century.


----------



## mr blonde (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello mr madcap it not a kit it was an old remote control car ! corgi did little diecast bronze versions ,if you look around you may find one ,this is taking some work ! the size of the car is about 1,18 scale ! the is about 4 on ebay one is needing work so bid for that if you want to try my idea , good luck .:wave:


----------

